# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Личностное развитие >  Почему нельзя тратить время впустую

## JAHolper

Павел Воля рассказывает о том, почему нельзя тратить время впустую и что нас ждёт на пенсии. С юмором о серьёзном.




Жизнь не стоит на месте. Не теряйте время на то, что вам на самом деле не надо. Иначе, в старости будет очень больно за бесцельно прожитые годы.

----------


## JAHolper

''Ваше время ограничено, поэтому не
тратьте его на жизнь чьей-то чужой
жизнью. Не попадайте в ловушку
догмы, которая говорит жить
мыслями других людей. Не
позволяйте шуму чужих мнений перебить ваш внутренний голос. И
самое важное, имейте храбрость
следовать своему сердцу и
интуиции. Они каким-то образом
уже знают то, кем вы хотите стать на
самом деле. Всё остальное вторично.'' Стив Джобc

----------


## Роман

Трудно не жить чужой жизнью - ведь с детства мы копируем родителей, а с появлением детей - "живём ихними проблемами". Отключаться от проблем близких людей - очень трудно, да и нужно ли это, вообще?

----------


## Belov

Потому что время бесценно, секунда прошла - это уже прошлое, ее уже не вернуть. Час, день, месяц, год, пол жизни прошли и их уже не вернуть. 
Как горько потом жалеть об упущенных возможностях, а уже ничего не изменить.

----------

